# Rondomusic starts carrying fanned fret basses!



## Alice AKW (Sep 7, 2013)

Brice Defiant 53235 Nat Ash - RondoMusic.com


----------



## donray1527 (Sep 7, 2013)

Nice


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 7, 2013)

These have been out for a while now, no? I think I remember commenting that I'd like to see a longer scale, like a Dingwall.


----------



## KBurks (Sep 7, 2013)

I think I saw them a while back too, but they just got them back in stock 2-3 days ago. Seems kind of odd for them to do 32-35".


----------



## MentalMetal (Sep 7, 2013)

If it was 34" - 37" I'd be tempted but for that price I'd rather buy an BTB675, I don't see the point in fanned frets when it's only 35".


----------



## techjsteele (Sep 7, 2013)

I like the fact that Kurt is beginning to make these. I would personally like him to make a 34"-37" (or similar) scale model, but I can also imagine some folks would like the 32-35.


----------



## guitarister7321 (Sep 7, 2013)

Jizz! Too bad I can't afford it at the moment!


----------



## TemjinStrife (Sep 8, 2013)

Actually, 32-35 is in line for my preferences for shorter scales these days. I'd be tempted if I had the extra cash.


----------



## facepalm66 (Sep 8, 2013)

But they're passive


----------



## jonajon91 (Sep 8, 2013)

What the ....! stupid, living in England


----------



## TemjinStrife (Sep 8, 2013)

facepalm66 said:


> But they're passive



Easy fix.


----------



## JEngelking (Sep 8, 2013)

Didn't know they were bringing out fanned fret basses, it looks great! I've been curious about the Brice basses, I especially like their bubinga five string as well. 

What I really like about it is that it's a fanned fret but doesn't have the blank fretboard at the top of the board like on the Pendulum models, looks far nicer IMO. Would honestly be interested in getting one if I had the cash.

This thread does make me curious though (because I'm not very knowledgeable about bass specs), what tuning would the 32-35 be suited to, BEADG? By everyone's responses, it seems like 34-37 would be the best option if one were wanting to tune to F#BEAD.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, it'd be best suited for B-E-A-D-G or higher.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Sep 9, 2013)

Or even EADGC#, which is what some bassist have their fives tuned to.


----------



## iron blast (Sep 9, 2013)

Excellent this batch looks abit nicer than the last. I hope Kurt offers us more options on bass too Like he does with the agile line if he did semi customs and more options on stock models he could easily swoop the market there are no companies selling 7 string multiscale or 8 string fretless basses It would be awesome.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Sep 9, 2013)

iron blast said:


> Excellent this batch looks abit nicer than the last. I hope Kurt offers us more options on bass too Like he does with the agile line if he did semi customs and more options on stock models he could easily swoop the market there are no companies selling 7 string multiscale or 8 string fretless basses It would be awesome.



What market? 

I mean, I'm all for more options, but the market for basses with more than 5 strings is small enough...


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 10, 2013)

TemjinStrife said:


> What market?
> 
> I mean, I'm all for more options, but the market for basses with more than 5 strings is small enough...



Yeah, I always get all indignant, saying stuff like, "Why are there no pickup manufacturers doing pickups for fanned 10 strings?!" And then I realize that is pretty much the definition of custom. 

It would be cool if Kurt opened a semicustom thing, though, like the guitars. My personal desire would just be to match the Dingy's and get a 6 string 34-37" out. But, like you say, there will be like 3 of us that actually would really buy one.


----------



## in-pursuit (Sep 10, 2013)

I'd buy one  while we're making unreasonable requests, headless?


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 10, 2013)

The thing about matching a Dingwall's specs with a custom Agile bass is that it would probably end up being as expensive as a real Dingwall but probably not quite as good. I do think it's pretty cool that Agile is making these basses, and I was really interested when they first came out, but at $800, that's almost as much as a used Combustion, which I was able to find for under a grand, which isn't even rare.

Edit: A 6-string might be a different ball game.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Sep 10, 2013)

Also, just so you know if you want to spec out a "Dingwall-equivalent" 6-string, they actually run from 33.25" to 37."


----------



## Roland777 (Sep 14, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> My personal desire would just be to match the Dingy's and get a 6 string 34-37" out. But, like you say, there will be like 3 of us that actually would really buy one.



As opposed to the thousands standing in line to procure a 32-35" fanned fret?


----------



## TemjinStrife (Sep 15, 2013)

Roland777 said:


> As opposed to the thousands standing in line to procure a 32-35" fanned fret?



Considering how difficult it is to procure strings for a 37" low B? 32-35" makes just as much sense.

<= Dingwall owner.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Sep 15, 2013)

TemjinStrife said:


> Considering how difficult it is to procure strings for a 37" low B? 32-35" makes just as much sense.
> 
> <= Dingwall owner.



Easy to find quality strings: Dingwall, CircleK, Labella...all supply strings that fit 37" scales, Circle K even goes up to 40"

https://www.dingwallguitars.com/purchase/shop/dingwall-stainless-steel-long-scale-5-string-set/
Circle K Strings - 5 String Sets - all Tensions and Scales | Page 1 of 23

Dingwall owner and a 37" straight scale bass owner and a Carvin XB76 owner (none of these accept standard brand name strings). No trouble finding awesome strings!



*On Topic:* I'm not a fan of this fan. It provides no benefit other than bragging about your fanned bass. 

At the very least going longer than 35" would have an impact on the lowest string's tone.

Another point that just came to me. Standard easy to find strings will not work (well) on this shorter scaled fan. String tension designed for 34-35" standard basses will be oddly unbalanced across the fanned board.

So now not only do you still have a floppy B on this bass, but also the remaining strings will be floppy unless you buy "Difficult to Procure" strings that are designed to spec.

Yes you can uptune this or tune standard with an extra higher string.
You can also do the same on any other 34 or 35 scale bass.

A couple extra inches of wood and they would have had a serious seller.


----------



## 7stg (Sep 15, 2013)

34" to around 37" or 38" 9 string would be heaven.


----------



## LordCashew (Sep 16, 2013)

Regarding strings: My main axe is a 35" six string and I can't even get strings for that locally. I've seen six and seven string Ibanez BTBs at Guitar Center and they don't carry strings that fit them LOL. In my experience unless you have a 34" bass or maybe a 35" fiver you're not going to be able to just walk into a store and grab a set of strings.

For this particular bass and its scale lengths, how would it lend itself to fifths tuning? Say CGDAE, an octave below cello? I think that would be pretty cool, though again, strings...


----------



## TemjinStrife (Sep 16, 2013)

RV350ALSCYTHE said:


> Easy to find quality strings: Dingwall, CircleK, Labella...all supply strings that fit 37" scales, Circle K even goes up to 40"
> 
> https://www.dingwallguitars.com/purchase/shop/dingwall-stainless-steel-long-scale-5-string-set/
> Circle K Strings - 5 String Sets - all Tensions and Scales | Page 1 of 23
> ...



It's funny, since I play my 32" and 33" scale basses more than my standard scale basses, with standard string sets. I think the shorter scale lengths sound significantly better on the higher strings, lending a thickness and depth that the top strings on longer-scaled instruments lack. 

Plus, the slightly lower string tension is so much easier to fly around on. However, I do sometimes miss the snap of a longer-scale low B.

Additionally, the fact that most standard sets of bass strings are stiffer tension-wise on top than on the bottom, and you'll be able to use standard, easy-to-procure sets (including coated strings, which I prefer) with much better results in terms of string-to-string balance.

So, there's a tonal benefit, an ergonomic benefit, and a "string search" benefit to be had with a 32-35" fan. Remember, Dingwall themselves do a 32-35" fan on the Super J and Super P lines of instruments.


----------



## iron blast (Sep 16, 2013)

I agree with you that the scale is excellent bro. I think alot of people just are hoping that Kurt offers the guys who tune low something as well. For me a affordable 7-string would be amazing I doubt it ever happens though unfortunately.


----------

